# Something different



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I am not sure there is a market for this, 
but we can corner it if there is.
Large Insurance company is re-branding, so we do this:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice. Where'd you get the templates?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The customer sent them from England, they had to choose 4 here, 
turn the Pantone colours to architectural ones (that Fuschia is supposed to be pure magenta)
Our artist (pictured) recreated them in photo shop,
cut them perfect and stuck them on the wall with some adhessive paper.
Then she and a painter did the rest in one night.
Interesting stuff.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice, it's cool to do something different once in a while.
Nice straight lines.... Crisp.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

add that to the list of things I wish I could do . . . Looks real sharp, what kind of adhesive paper did you use to get the super crispness.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> add that to the list of things I wish I could do . . . Looks real sharp, what kind of adhesive paper did you use to get the super crispness.


Something from an art supply store, I don't know exactly
but we needed to seal the edges with the background colour


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice George! You know there is money when we can provide exactly what the customer wants and needs. Well done!


----------

